# Advertising your church



## manito2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello everyone...

I pastor a small Spanish Speaking congregation in Santa Cruz, CA. 

Dec 3rd (by birthday) was the date of my first year in this congregation. I'm bi-vo since finances are extremely tight and the church would not have the funds to support a full time pastor.

I'd like to know what strategies you guys have used in the past to get the word out regarding your church. Your prayers are greatly appreciated as this is a small fellowship of about 20 adults with the average age being around 55. Only one youth. My kids are the only small children in this congregation.

Any thoughts or ideas you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't help with the advertising question but am sincerely  ing


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 30, 2013)

While our church/congregation is long established (been here in the city for more than 100 years), it was small when we arrived. We ask our visitors how they find us, and the overwhelming answer is our website. Make sure you have one, and make sure it's current. Check to see if you are the top one or two when searching for a reformed church in your area. If not, look into how Search Engine Optimization (SEO) works, and tweak your website accordingly. It's pretty simple, I promise. One person has come to us from the phone book, one or two from our outside sign, but far and away is our website.


----------



## Edward (Jan 30, 2013)

Scottish Lass said:


> Make sure you have one



Bienvenidos al espacio de la Iglesia Belen en Santa Cruz, CA | Iglesia Belén, Santa Cruz

I see that you have the service times and location, and a bit about you. The site could use some expansion, but for a church that small, it's a good start. 

Since a significant portion of your target group probably aren't online on a regular basis, I'd also prepare a leaflet and post it at the Mexican grocery stores in the area. Most (if it's like here) probably have bulletin boards. (Be sure to put the web address on the poster). 

I'd think one of the quickest ways to do outreach for a Spanish language church would be to start ESL classes. (And perhaps citizenship classes, depending on how the proposed amnesty goes). ESL has been our most successful outreach to that community.


----------

